# Crappie or Bluegill?



## Jim (Jul 16, 2010)

The Girls on another forum are fighting, So I come to the experts. 8) :LOL2: 
If this gets into a heated argument you will be banned from the internet. :LOL2: 

Is this a crappie or a bluegill?


----------



## Bass4Ever (Jul 16, 2010)

I am not an expert, but that to me looks like a Bluegill.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluegill


----------



## Brine (Jul 16, 2010)

Lepomis macrochirus


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like a red x to me

(darn company firewall) :LOL2:


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like striper bait to me.


----------



## redbug (Jul 16, 2010)

it's a crappie
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
picture of a bluegill


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 16, 2010)

Without a doubt, bluegill.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 16, 2010)

big bold BLUEGILL


----------



## gunny146 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just looked at some photos to refresh the memory, that is bluegill all day long and twice on Sunday. Crappie fry ain't even close.


----------



## bear7625 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluegill!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2010)

redbug said:


> it's a crappie
> .
> .
> .
> ...



I 2nd that


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 16, 2010)

aggree .... Bluegill


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 16, 2010)

most definately a bluegill


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluegill for sure!


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I say bluegill - but it is similar to a white crappie too.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jul 16, 2010)

In my part of the country we call that a peckerhead.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluegill, case closed.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 16, 2010)

Brine said:


> Lepomis macrochirus



Yes


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 16, 2010)

the gill plate is a dead give-away


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

It is a bream, either a bluegill or a redear. Definitely not a crappie, white or black.


----------



## perchin (Jul 16, 2010)

a definate gill


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluegill


----------



## Bubba (Jul 16, 2010)

For the sake of argument, I'm gonna call it a Crappie. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 16, 2010)

Tell the gurls this is what crappie fry look like:


----------



## sum-kina (Jul 16, 2010)

in my neck of the woods thats good juggin bait! 

but i call that a bluegill....(bream)


----------



## altimas (Jul 19, 2010)

Ha! Yeah the Girls on the other forum are easily side tracked. It's a bluegill.


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 21, 2010)

definitely a bream of some sort.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jul 23, 2010)

definitely not a crappie. some form of Bream/bluegill


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jul 23, 2010)

Bluegill......or I would call it Catfish bait...whole or cut up...

Outdoorsman....


----------



## KMixson (Jul 23, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> Bluegill......or I would call it Catfish bait...whole or cut up...
> 
> Outdoorsman....



You got that right.


----------

